# Weather on Monday Jan 23rd



## Edd (Jan 21, 2012)

So NOAA is predicting a mix for that day and night in the Vermont and Maine ski areas. I have a weather app that uses Intellicast and it predicts no precip for Maine and only snow for Vermont. Any guesses here?


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2012)

A conspiracy by WFO's to keep the trails to themselves.  '

Actually, it's the 24 hour rule.  Nobody has a clue until 24 hours before hand.  Want to use my dartboard?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 21, 2012)

Edd said:


> So NOAA is predicting a mix for that day and night in the Vermont and Maine ski areas. I have a weather app that uses Intellicast and it predicts no precip for Maine and only snow for Vermont. Any guesses here?



Not sure why the disparity.  Monday isn't looking that great for either VT or ME.  Any light snow/mix turning to mainly rain, mostly PM and overnight.  With a storm track well to our northwest, the warmer air has a better chance to work in.  Wish it was better news.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 21, 2012)

Its because its snowing now..no good deed goes unpunished...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2012)

O





WinnChill said:


> Not sure why the disparity.  Monday isn't looking that great for either VT or ME.  Any light snow/mix turning to mainly rain, mostly PM and overnight.  With a storm track well to our northwest, the warmer air has a better chance to work in.  Wish it was better news.


Still. Any chance of of rain not freezing over Monday night at Gore in NY?


----------



## billski (Jan 21, 2012)

Gray Maine is the sleepiest of all the New England WFO's.


----------

